# SORRY: I didn't notice someone else posted a contest today.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I didn't notice the 
*Printemps qui Commençe contest*


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Is there any rule about number of contests per day ?


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

BBSVK said:


> *Is there any rule about number of contests per day ?*


No, the only rule is that you must find something about the contest to complain about...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> Is there any rule about number of contests per day ?


Most busy people only have time for one contest a day. I didn't want to be rude.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

The least amount of time for contests I had on vacation, when I was driving, running between museums and other sights and entertaining my baby together with my wife.
I often watch, vote and write with delay, sometimes I don't write, but I read. I like your posts. They are interesting and bait Woodduck, Shaughnessy, Tsaraslondon and other participants, who have something to say.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Most busy people only have time for one contest a day. I didn't want to be rude.


You? Rude? Impossible. That's for misanthropes like me.


----------

